# Peggy Just Ate A Hair Scrunchie!!



## PeggyTheParti

The emergency vet said we can just monitor her over the next 24-48 hours. Should I be praying for a poop or a puke?


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Yes, she will most likely puke or poop it! And I speak from experience with a dog who had to have her stomach pumped for swallowing socks and underwear and having surgery to remove a huge toy from her belly. Scrunchies or a toddler size sock should be small enough to pass. Give her lots of fiber. Bread, pumpkin, etc. to try to get it moving. Monitor for signs of obstruction. Could take up to 5 days for it to pass. Keep us posted!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MaizieFrosty said:


> Yes, she will most likely puke or poop it! And I speak from experience with a dog who had to have her stomach pumped for swallowing socks and underwear and having surgery to remove a huge toy from her belly. Scrunchies or a toddler size sock should be small enough to pass. Give her lots of fiber. Bread, pumpkin, etc. to try to get it moving. Monitor for signs of obstruction. Could take up to 5 days for it to pass. Keep us posted!


Thanks for the reassurance, MF! I've got a can of pumpkin right here.

She's been obsessed with my scrunchies since we brought her home, but usually just taunts me with them, hoping I'll chase her. (I always refuse.)

Well! Tonight she went through the motions of offering it to me, then abruptly appeared to change her mind, looked me right in the eye, and began gulping that thing down! I had to choose between launching myself at her (and probably sending her galloping away) or scrambling for something more exciting to tempt her with.

I chose option B, which I guess was the wrong choice! Because within seconds that scrunchie was g-o-n-e.

Really hoping we don't have to go the surgical route.

A Chesapeake Bay Retriever from our puppy class just had to have rocks removed from his intestines. Poor little guy.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Neo also has a thing for my sleep scrunchies. I'd be freaking out too but...see this thread. It might help reassure you, a bit.

https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodl...re-you-thinking.html?highlight=lily+underwear

or most of these threads. The things these poos do!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Neo also has a thing for my sleep scrunchies. I'd be freaking out too but...see this thread. It might help reassure you, a bit.
> 
> https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodl...re-you-thinking.html?highlight=lily+underwear
> 
> or most of these threads. The things these poos do!
> 
> View attachment 452909


Oh my goodness. That Lily thread was a wild ride!! I had a few good laughs, thank you ?

I'll dig into the other threads now. Should really have just done a search myself, but admittedly panicked a bit. I know the window for effectively inducing vomiting is not a big one, but didn't want to do it unnecessarily.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Okay, now I'm REALLY laughing reading the titles of these threads.

Of course Peggy is snoozing away through all my worry, occasionally smacking her lips as if remembering the joy of finally downing one of those very tasty scrunchies. She's lucky she was groomed today and is looking extra fluffy and wonderful at the moment. Much easier to forgive.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Panicking is perfectly normal. I always will, at least at first.

It wasn't a scrunchie that took us to the ER vet earlier this year, it was something solid he picked up on a walk. I know because I had my hand on it in Neo's throat, yanked it out and the dratted boy caught it on the rebound and gulped it down. The x-ray showed nothing, hydrogen peroxide at home just made him burp and look at me sadly, the vomiting injection brought up nothing of concern. The ER vet said we had about an hour window for the hydrogen peroxide, fyi.

He'd be a great asset to a king or queen looking for a food taster, in fact, doesn't even have to be food lol.

MF and Maizie have definitely had their share of exotic cuisine adventures as well, so take your cue from her advice. It is likely to all come out in the end .


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Yes, Maizie is the "star" of many of those threads! Oh my... But if it gives you some hope, she will now drop anything instantly when I say "drop it." But as a puppy, she was a real stinker like Peggy.

BTW, my vets do NOT approve of inducing vomiting at home. You can really damage the esophagus with hydrogen peroxide. Much better if you must induce vomiting to have the the vet give the apomorphine injection.


----------



## Raindrops

Wishing you good luck! Misha is a panty and sock stealer as well! I'm sure if I used hair scrunchies he would be all over those. Thankfully socks and underwear aren't small enough for him to swallow. But he does carry around rocks in his mouth! And all manner of nuts and seeds. I regularly find pieces of sticks and plants in his poop. I'm sure one of these days he'll eat something that really worries me.


----------



## Dogs4Life

Hoping Peggy passes it and everything goes back to normal very soon!

Jasper was so small when he was a puppy, anything he swallowed was life threatening. He got in trouble by chewing up one of my blankets and swallowing a large piece of it. He also used to chew up my nephew's pacifiers, but it was the piece of blanket that took days to pass and almost caused him to have surgery. Thankfully everything worked out with no surgery.


----------



## lily cd re

Yuppers! Lily has swallowed many crazy things including shredded items of clothing, weather stripping, little hair scrunchies, an Easter egg........and sometimes still does.



She's always been fine. I used to call the vet, but since the advice has always been the same, lots of water, small frequent meals to keep things moving and call us back if she shows any distress I wait now and have never had to call. She has never swallowed anything large that wasn't digestible though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Perfect angel this morning, wondering what all the fuss is about (or maybe where all the scrunchies have gone).


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Rose n Poos said:


> Panicking is perfectly normal. I always will, at least at first.
> 
> It wasn't a scrunchie that took us to the ER vet earlier this year, it was something solid he picked up on a walk. I know because I had my hand on it in Neo's throat, yanked it out and the dratted boy caught it on the rebound and gulped it down. The xray showed nothing, hydrogen peroxide at home just made him burp and look at me sadly, the vomiting injection brought up nothing of concern. The ER vet said we had about an hour window for the hydrogen peroxide, fyi.
> 
> He'd be a great asset to a king or queen looking for a food taster, in fact, doesn't even have to be food lol.
> 
> MF and Maizie have definitely had their share of exotic cuisine adventures as well, so take your cue from her advice. It is likely to all come out in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's the tricky bit, isn't it! Grabbing the item without triggering an excited "Well this must be REALLY good if she wants it so bad! I'm going to keep it forever. Gulp."

I'd happily offer Peggy up to the Queen today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

lily cd re said:


> Yuppers! Lily has swallowed many crazy things including shredded items of clothing, weather stripping, little hair scrunchies, an Easter egg........and sometimes still does.
> 
> 
> 
> She's always been fine. I used to call the vet, but since the advice has always been the same, lots of water, small frequent meals to keep things moving and call us back if she shows any distress I wait now and have never had to call. She has never swallowed anything large that wasn't digestible though.


Oh Lily! 

I'm wondering now if perhaps Peggy's swallowed other items without my knowledge. Seems quite possible. 

And here I was, feeling happy that while my puppy may be challenging in her own ways, *at least* she doesn't destroy or swallow the items she steals......

Ha!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dogs4Life said:


> Hoping Peggy passes it and everything goes back to normal very soon!
> 
> Jasper was so small when he was a puppy, anything he swallowed was life threatening. He got in trouble by chewing up one of my blankets and swallowing a large piece of it. He also used to chew up my nephew's pacifiers, but it was the piece of blanket that took days to pass and almost caused him to have surgery. Thankfully everything worked out with no surgery.


So happy Jasper made it through without surgery! I wonder what compels them to eat these things.

I had a dachshund mix that would chew holes out of the armpits of my t-shirts. He was also the type to dive face-first into any wild poops we found out on the trail. Such fun!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> Wishing you good luck! Misha is a panty and sock stealer as well! I'm sure if I used hair scrunchies he would be all over those. Thankfully socks and underwear aren't small enough for him to swallow. But he does carry around rocks in his mouth! And all manner of nuts and seeds. I regularly find pieces of sticks and plants in his poop. I'm sure one of these days he'll eat something that really worries me.


Ah yes! The rock carrying. Peggy does this, too, and it's nerve-wracking. 

A woman who took home one of Peggy's littermates told me last month that he swallowed a sock. At the time, I couldn't imagine Peggy doing anything like that, but now I'm not so sure..,,.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Ahhh...this too shall pass. (probably, hopefully) Naughty Peggy.

Are you going to get your hair cut? LOL:act-up:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MaizieFrosty said:


> Yes, Maizie is the "star" of many of those threads! Oh my... But if it gives you some hope, she will now drop anything instantly when I say "drop it." But as a puppy, she was a real stinker like Peggy.
> 
> BTW, my vets do NOT approve of inducing vomiting at home. You can really damage the esophagus with hydrogen peroxide. Much better if you must induce vomiting to have the the vet give the apomorphine injection.


We'll keep working on it, with Maizie as inspiration!

As for inducing vomiting, yeah. That makes sense. It didn't feel right doing it here, especially on a Saturday night with no emergency vets in town. I didn't want to make the situation worse.

Just learned that Peggy's brother recently vomited up a tank top that his human hadn't even realized was missing. So I guess a big appetite runs in the family? Lord help me.....


----------



## Dogs4Life

PeggyTheParti said:


> Perfect angel this morning, wondering what all the fuss is about (or maybe where all the scrunchies have gone).


Ha. Smart girl :angel:


----------



## kontiki

I am so glad it turned out well. 

And am hesitating to say this, but people need to know that it can be so dangerous. I have a neighbor that had a wonderful spoo who loved to eat the laundry. Very sadly she ate a bra. They tried everything, including surgery, but she died.

Please try to train your dog not to eat things that are not food


----------



## MaizieFrosty

kontiki said:


> I am so glad it turned out well.
> 
> And am hesitating to say this, but people need to know that it can be so dangerous. I have a neighbor that had a wonderful spoo who loved to eat the laundry. Very sadly she ate a bra. They tried everything, including surgery, but she died.
> 
> *Please try to train your dog not to eat things that are not food*


That is so sad  But I have to say, some dogs are just about impossible to train not to eat objects. Maizie was one of them. No matter how hard I tried to control her environment, she would _always_ find something to get into (she is a high drive, 3s Volhard dog). Most of us can't watch our dogs 24/7. It's just not possible. But thank God she survived puppyhood, and I'm sure Peggy will too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

kontiki said:


> I am so glad it turned out well.
> 
> And am hesitating to say this, but people need to know that it can be so dangerous. I have a neighbor that had a wonderful spoo who loved to eat the laundry. Very sadly she ate a bra. They tried everything, including surgery, but she died.
> 
> Please try to train your dog not to eat things that are not food


Unfortunately it's not turned out well just yet. No sign of the scrunchie, despite vigilant monitoring of all poops. Keeping an eye on her energy levels and appetite, and so far so good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MaizieFrosty said:


> kontiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad it turned out well.
> 
> And am hesitating to say this, but people need to know that it can be so dangerous. I have a neighbor that had a wonderful spoo who loved to eat the laundry. Very sadly she ate a bra. They tried everything, including surgery, but she died.
> 
> *Please try to train your dog not to eat things that are not food*
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sad ? But I have to say, some dogs are just about impossible to train not to eat objects. Maizie was one of them. No matter how hard I tried to control her environment, she would _always_ find something to get into (she is a high drive, 3s Volhard dog). Most of us can't watch our dogs 24/7. It's just not possible. But thank God she survived puppyhood, and I'm sure Peggy will too.
Click to expand...

Peggy is constantly scanning any room we're in for interesting new tidbits to explore....and "exploring" usually involves her mouth. It's gotten better since we trained OURSELVES not to lunge at her, thereby inadvertently increasing the value of whatever she's gotten hold of. But even still - we'll be watching her like a hawk, thinking everything's going great, and meanwhile she's got a pebble tucked in her cheek. How she does it, I'm not sure I'll ever know.

My old little poodle mix was more of a nose girl. Less mouth-oriented. But she'd pop my orange foam earplugs into her mouth whenever I wasn't looking. I'd not even realize she'd done it until there they were, perfectly intact in her poops. This went on for a good year and then abruptly stopped. I take zero credit for her change of heart. I think she just matured.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Like I said, it usually takes about 5 days to reappear  If she's acting normal and eating, it's looking good. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Mufar42

I might add Renn will eat socks. If one gets on the floor its grab and gulp. I didn't even realize this was happening at first until I found two socks in his crate that he threw up. Then it happened a few more times and each time he would throw it up days later. I got very vigilant everyone int his house must put socks into a mesh laundry bag otherwise he will grab them as fast s you may drop one putting it into the dryer. Its gone well since I did that b ut I'm pretty sure a few weeks ago he grabbed one it was missing but he never threw it up, so not sure what happened to it or if it came out and I didn't ee or if the dryer just ate it. But he is fine. I am vigilant about not leaving anything that he can swallow and I hope one day he won't do this. Time will tell an he will be two next month.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mufar42 said:


> I might add Renn will eat socks. If one gets on the floor its grab and gulp. I didn't even realize this was happening at first until I found two socks in his crate that he threw up. Then it happened a few more times and each time he would throw it up days later. I got very vigilant everyone int his house must put socks into a mesh laundry bag otherwise he will grab them as fast s you may drop one putting it into the dryer. Its gone well since I did that b ut I'm pretty sure a few weeks ago he grabbed one it was missing but he never threw it up, so not sure what happened to it or if it came out and I didn't ee or if the dryer just ate it. But he is fine. I am vigilant about not leaving anything that he can swallow and I hope one day he won't do this. Time will tell an he will be two next month.


These nutty creatures!! What are they thinking? I'd understand more if it was only the most delectably smelly items, but Peggy will grab freshly cleaned socks, too. At least those (so far!) she only proudly trots around with. Perhaps I could try teaching her to put them in a basket or something.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(Oh, and for those interested in the digestive woes of my poodle - still no sign of the scrunchie, but she just let out a massive booming toooooooot and abruptly sat down with a shocked look on her face. My little lady.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Guess who threw up a scrunchie last night??

(Hint: It wasn't me.)


----------



## MaizieFrosty

YaY! :amen:


----------



## jojogal001

Yay for throwing up a scrunchie! I am so happy for the both of you it turned out well. 

My little Stella will shred a plushie (well part of it), and is never find the missing pieces. For a little while she had the most colorful poop I’d ever seen lol. Bright blue, hot pink, yellow... you name it. Thankfully she doesn’t do that too often, and luckily for her, it was always small pieces.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Great news!


----------



## Maggied

*hair scrunchie*



MaizieFrosty said:


> Yes, she will most likely puke or poop it! And I speak from experience with a dog who had to have her stomach pumped for swallowing socks and underwear and having surgery to remove a huge toy from her belly. Scrunchies or a toddler size sock should be small enough to pass. Give her lots of fiber. Bread, pumpkin, etc. to try to get it moving. Monitor for signs of obstruction. Could take up to 5 days for it to pass. Keep us posted!


I read about a dog who ate razor blades (!) in France. The French vet fed it canned asparagus (which it ate?) and passed the blades wrapped in asparagus.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I love that you all are here to celebrate these small victories with me ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

So....you know how it's really easy to judge others for their stupidity? 

Well. Go ahead and judge away, because Peggy just swallowed a scrunchie.

ANOTHER scrunchie???

No. The same scrunchie. And while I am indeed feeling pretty stupid, it was mostly just stupid bad luck.

I turkey basted some 3% hydrogen peroxide past her back teeth, down her throat. But no vomiting so far. It's been 15 minutes and I'm about ready to give up.

Anyone ever have their attempts to induce vomiting not work? I don't want to try again.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Well, as I've already said, my vet does NOT approve of using hydrogen peroxide. You can damage their esophagus. So I would either go to the vet to induce vomiting properly (with apomorphine injected) or try to let the scrunchie pass. 

And no judgment on it happening again! Maizie swallowed socks and underwear at least 6 times, despite my helicopter parenting. :argh:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MaizieFrosty said:


> Well, as I've already said, my vet does NOT approve of using hydrogen peroxide. You can damage their esophagus. So I would either go to the vet to induce vomiting properly (with apomorphine injected) or try to let the scrunchie pass.
> 
> And no judgment on it happening again! Maizie swallowed socks and underwear at least 6 times, despite my helicopter parenting.


I appreciate that reminder. Gotta be gentle with myself.

I knew a Springer that ate everything he could get his mouth on, his entire life. And in the end it was an unlucky injury during an innocent game of fetch that ended his romp on this earth. 

There was just *something* about watching that SAME scrunchie disappear down her throat, just beyond the reach of my fingertips, that made me want to shake my fist at the sky. 

I only did the lowest recommended dose of hydrogen peroxide and won't repeat it. She's having the time of her life right now, prancing around the backyard, loving the worried attention. 

What have I learned from this experience? Even when she's loose in the house, she needs to drag a leash. At least for now. A scrunchie is probably the least of our worries. The world's a dangerous place for curious puppies!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I'm surprised the scrunchie was still usable after being in her gut for 4 days :lol: 

Okay, glad you're not repeating the hp and that Peggy is getting lots of love  

These things just happen with certain dogs. Hope she will outgrow it like Maizie mostly has.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

MaizieFrosty said:


> I'm surprised the scrunchie was still usable after being in her gut for 4 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, glad you're not repeating the hp and that Peggy is getting lots of love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things just happen with certain dogs. Hope she will outgrow it like Maizie mostly has.


My husband washed it and thought it seemed fine, but I swore it had a weird smell. So I'd soaked it in bleach, washed it, and put it in the laundry basket to go through one more time with my next load. 

Why I was going to so much trouble for an icky scrunchie, I shall never know. ? But the next time around, it's going straight into the trash bin. Just hope I'm around when she vomits so I can make sure she doesn't eat it AGAIN.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Annnnnd we've got the scrunchie back. Again.

This time it went straight into the trash ?


----------



## MaizieFrosty

PeggyTheParti said:


> Annnnnd we've got the scrunchie back. Again.
> 
> This time it went straight into the trash ?


:lol: Sorry for laughing. That is good news :thumb:


----------



## bluegirl1997

This was the funniest thread!! I have seen a lot of weird things when I'm cleaning up dog poop on the property but mostly involving evidence the poodles found their way into the grain or sometimes a twist tie lol

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## For Want of Poodle

I was reading this thread , thinking OMG at least Annie didn't do that....

And then I realized while I had been chuckling, she had been lying quietly on my bed beside me... chewing the USB cable hanging off from my laptop. GAH! Hasn't done that for months, but her favourite snack for a while was electronics cables. I went through 3 USB chargers, a mouse, and ahhhhh, my work headset and work laptop cable in a month. 

So seriously, no judgement about the scrunchie... Puppies are awful, and just when you let your guard down (seriously Annie - you are 11 months old!), BAM! they getcha.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

bluegirl1997 said:


> This was the funniest thread!! I have seen a lot of weird things when I'm cleaning up dog poop on the property but mostly involving evidence the poodles found their way into the grain or sometimes a twist tie lol
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Peggy's quite the comedian ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> I was reading this thread , thinking OMG at least Annie didn't do that....
> 
> And then I realized while I had been chuckling, she had been lying quietly on my bed beside me... chewing the USB cable hanging off from my laptop. GAH! Hasn't done that for months, but her favourite snack for a while was electronics cables. I went through 3 USB chargers, a mouse, and (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), my work headset and work laptop cable in a month.
> 
> So seriously, no judgement about the scrunchie... Puppies are awful, and just when you let your guard down (seriously Annie - you are 11 months old!), BAM! they getcha.


Ha! Sooo so so so true. Or they give up one bad habit, only to replace it with another.

Tonight Peggy grabbed a freshly washed sock from the dryer and I saw that familiar glint in her eye. Will forever be known as "Scrunchie Face."


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I was in the bedroom this morning when I heard a SNARL. Not just a growl. A sound that meant business. What the heck??

Apparently Peggy threw up a scrunchie that we didn't even know was missing, and let my husband know—in no uncertain terms—that he was NOT to approach.

She gobbled it right back up.

I can't get clear answers from him on the exact order of events. I think he was trying to trade her for some chicken. But he was rattled and still is. I wish I'd been there.

Sigh.

So we're back on scrunchie watch, with the added stress of knowing we'll likely not be able to get it back from her if/when it does reappear. This stinks.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Oh no Peggy - not again!!!! Keep those hair scrunchies locked up as in a vault with 2 locks,a heavy handle with a chain around it fastened with a broom handle twisted in the chain and a padlock.


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> I was in the bedroom this morning when I heard a SNARL. Not just a growl. A sound that meant business. What the heck??
> 
> Apparently Peggy threw up a scrunchie that we didn't even know was missing, and let my husband know—in no uncertain terms—that he was NOT to approach.
> 
> She gobbled it right back up.
> 
> I can't get clear answers from him on the exact order of events. I think he was trying to trade her for some chicken. But he was rattled and still is. I wish I'd been there.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> So we're back on scrunchie watch, with the added stress of knowing we'll likely not be able to get it back from her if/when it does reappear. This stinks.


I'm sorry but that made me laugh out loud. I really hope it comes back soon. I would like to know what went through her mind during that episode. Maybe you need to coat your scrunchies in bitter apple.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Someone's acting as meek as a lamb and sticking as close as glue. Here I am merely attempting to walk across the living room to open the curtains:










Which gave me this idea: 










Tether her like she's a baby again! 

This way, if she vomits it back up I can swiftly move her away from the scrunchie and reward. In fact, I think that's where my husband missed his opportunity.

I've documented every one of Peggy's handful of guarding episodes on Poodle Forum. They're few and far between, although obviously an issue. So one thing I've been working on with her is to ask that she walk away from a treasure. This could be an errant napkin, a freshly laundered sock—that sort of thing. 

She'll usually make sure I can see she's got it, to invite a game of chase. Instead of complying by approaching, I walk away and ask her to go to her mat. When she arrives, I produce something extremely tasty. 

Or, if she remains conflicted, I toss a trail of treats leading away from the item until she forgets about it. 

We're also still working on a more traditional leave it and drop it, but that doesn't yet work on all items. If, historically, we've _ever_ expressed concern over her having a particular object, she is far less likely to relinquish it now. So that's where this method comes in.

But today, instead of inviting Peggy to follow him away from the scrunchie for some chicken, my husband grabbed the chicken and approached her with it while she was guarding the vomity scrunchie. When he got close, she got anxious and demanded he stop. And then she gulped the scrunchie back down before meekly asking for forgiveness (which she continues to do, even as I type this). 

I'm sure he heard my words in his head: "Trade! Don't snatch!" And he did his best.

Scrunchie watch continues.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Asta's Mom said:


> Oh no Peggy - not again!!!! Keep those hair scrunchies locked up as in a vault with 2 locks,a heavy handle with a chain around it fastened with a broom handle twisted in the chain and a padlock.


Ha! I should really just throw them in the garbage.

For now they've been retired to a high cupboard in the bathroom, sealed away in a ziplock bag.

Sigh.

I thought I had a solid new system of always moving them straight from my hair to a drawer. But we do funny things on autopilot, and after a lifetime of placing my scrunchies wherever, whenever, with no thought or worry, I guess my brain clicked off and I resorted to my old habit.

Peggy's now got her head pressed on my foot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> I'm sorry but that made me laugh out loud. I really hope it comes back soon. I would like to know what went through her mind during that episode. Maybe you need to coat your scrunchies in bitter apple.


She likes bitter apple! 😂

I'm just imagining her walking around for the past who-knows-how-long with that scrunchie nestled quietly somewhere in her GI tract.... I wonder what other secrets she's hiding!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Peggy, why😖😩?!?!? Lol, what? She likes bitter apple🤣??! It was probably like 4-5 months ago, but Sisko ate scrunchies (probably 3) without us noticing. Still don't know how he got them, but he threw them up. They were in him for a few days probably 😖


----------



## lily cd re

Oh dear, that's a "LEAVE IT" for sure. Lily has a great fondness for eating soft paper items. They have always reappeared with no problems (or at least so I think). She also eats tiny little girl scrunchies I use for her TK. I've been doing spring cleaning in the yard now that it is sort of warm enough for it and found several little scrunchies in our ratty backyard grass (ratty since dogs and chickens are on it all the time and now we have a bunny (who looks pretty pregnant).


----------



## PeggyTheParti

lily cd re said:


> Oh dear, that's a "LEAVE IT" for sure. Lily has a great fondness for eating soft paper items. They have always reappeared with no problems (or at least so I think). She also eats tiny little girl scrunchies I use for her TK. I've been doing spring cleaning in the yard now that it is sort of warm enough for it and found several little scrunchies in our ratty backyard grass (ratty since dogs and chickens are on it all the time and now we have a bunny (who looks pretty pregnant).


I definitely have more faith in Peggy's digestive system now. We won't be rushing to the emergency vet or even calling them like we did when this first happened. (Has it really been 5 months since the last scrunchie debacle?? Time is flying.)

Has Lily ever growled while enjoying one of her paper delicacies? I imagine you're savvy enough to handle the situation a little better than we have. If I could go back and redo those first few guarding experiences, I absolutely would. I can see now how my husband and I both made those early experiences worse at a time when we could have possibly prevented them altogether. I'm sure the body language was there before the growling happened and we just ignored it or were oblivious to it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> Peggy, why😖😩?!?!? Lol, what? She likes bitter apple🤣??! It was probably like 4-5 months ago, but Sisko ate scrunchies (probably 3) without us noticing. Still don't know how he got them, but he threw them up. They were in him for a few days probably 😖


One of Peggy's littermates vomited up a sock, then another sock, and then a TANK TOP — all in one day. 

You had no trouble getting the vomity scrunchies back from him?


----------



## Raindrops

PeggyTheParti said:


> One of Peggy's littermates vomited up a sock, then another sock, and then a TANK TOP — all in one day.
> 
> You had no trouble getting the vomity scrunchies back from him?


Sounds like it runs in the family!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Raindrops said:


> Sounds like it runs in the family!


And sounds like it could be a heck of a lot worse! She's not generally a compulsive eater, but those scrunchies are apparently irresistible. She also thinks fuzzy white toy stuffing is a delicacy, so she's only allowed to have her special plush toys that she carries around with a gentle mouth and treats like babies.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> One of Peggy's littermates vomited up a sock, then another sock, and then a TANK TOP — all in one day.
> 
> You had no trouble getting the vomity scrunchies back from him?


WHOA😰😫😱 I read that, but I didn't know it was all in one day. Oh, the look on their owner's face was probably priceless. I would have come undone if I was them.

No, I didn't. He was like:🤢🤮 I'm done with this😁😏 while I was horrified, and we didn't even recognize it was a scrunchie.

is there anything Peggy likes even better than chicken?


----------



## Fenris-wolf

special plush toys that she carries around with a gentle mouth and treats like babies.

I think we need a video of that if you can please🙏


----------



## lily cd re

I think one of the reasons Lily (and probably Peggy too) like the hair scrunchies so much is that they smell like us and are somehow comforting. As to growling over things Lily didn't want to give to me when she was young I stopped letting her have things (nylabones) that she growled to protect for a while to give time for a reset. Then I did lots of trade up games. Here is a nylabone for a few minutes, now here is a piece of bacon (chicken, etc) in place of that nylabone. That got it straightened out. We also still put our hands in each dog's mouth most every day. None of them expects to be able to hang onto anything without somebody taking it if it was something they stole.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

lily cd re said:


> I think one of the reasons Lily (and probably Peggy too) like the hair scrunchies so much is that they smell like us and are somehow comforting. As to growling over things Lily didn't want to give to me when she was young I stopped letting her have things (nylabones) that she growled to protect for a while to give time for a reset. Then I did lots of trade up games. Here is a nylabone for a few minutes, now here is a piece of bacon (chicken, etc) in place of that nylabone. That got it straightened out. We also still put our hands in each dog's mouth most every day. None of them expects to be able to hang onto anything without somebody taking it if it was something they stole.


This is so helpful, thank you.

I thought we'd achieved a reset with the scrunchies, but clearly not. Once this one reappears (still no sign of it!) I'll give it some time and then up my training game in a controlled way. Rather than waiting for her to steal a smelly sock, for example, I'll offer it to her and then exchange for bacon or cheese. I was doing this for a while, but clearly got lazy. It's hard when they're soooo darned GOOD and easygoing so much of the time. Easy to get lulled into complacency. And it can be hard to get Peggy to take an item from my hand when there's the possibility of a treat. Maybe "take and hold" is something I need to actively train.

I'll also keep putting my hands in her mouth. She's always been excellent about that, though I've never pushed it when she's having a guarding episode. I try to respect the growl. 

(I learned yesterday that my husband was actually petting her while she guarded the vomity scrunchie, and that's what provoked the growl He was trying so hard. 😭 We've talked about some better ways to deal with these situations, which would coax her away from the item and defuse the tension rather than ratcheting up her anxiety.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> special plush toys that she carries around with a gentle mouth and treats like babies.
> 
> I think we need a video of that if you can please🙏


It's really odd! They were her first two plush toys (a deer and a pink pig) and she will NOT hurt them. Every once in a while she'll ask one of us to play tug with them, but she still uses a gentle mouth. Mostly she just sleeps with them and occasionally flips them up in the air and catches them. She never chews on them, but will give them affectionate little front teeth nibbles.

I'll try to get a video.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Fenris-wolf said:


> WHOA😰😫😱 I read that, but I didn't know it was all in one day. Oh, the look on their owner's face was probably priceless. I would have come undone if I was them.
> 
> No, I didn't. He was like:🤢🤮 I'm done with this😁😏 while I was horrified, and we didn't even recognize it was a scrunchie.
> 
> is there anything Peggy likes even better than chicken?


Maybe bacon or smelly cheese. But I'm not sure anything would interest her when she's in that state. Hmmm. Maybe a bully stick? We don't give them to her anymore because they're so stinky. But I could keep an emergency one.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

PeggyTheParti said:


> Maybe bacon or smelly cheese. But I'm not sure anything would interest her when she's in that state. Hmmm. Maybe a bully stick? We don't give them to her anymore because they're so stinky. But I could keep an emergency one.


Hmmm🤔 maybe try all 3 and see which one works the best.


----------



## Mufar42

LOL just saw this though admittently didn't read thru all the posts so I hope it came thru . LOL Renn is notorious for gulping down socks. Everyone wears those no show or little show sock in their tennis shoes and he loves them. I always found them after he threw up as I didn't realize at first he was even finding them. So everyone has those mesh laundry bags and its the house rule all socks go in. Well they sometimes do. We hadn't had an incident for months and last week I saw him with two socks chewing away. I stayed very calm and before he gulped them down I grabbed them. I noticed the heel of one was missing. Took three or 4 days and it came thru. The last sock he ate I think stayed for like 4 weeks and that is the one where I had all the vet bills because after he threw it up he wasn't acting right and I thought well maybe there are more things. Luckily the scan showed there was not. Hope all is well.


----------



## lily cd re

I always respect a growl as it is verbal way of saying I really am thinking about biting, but trying hard not to do so. Having a dog that will tolerate being handled on all parts of their body is really a very important basic life skill. Peeves needs to go to the vet later (long complicated story there since our regular vet is almost an hour a way and not seeing anybody essentially at the moment, emergency vet has no records on him. lots of calls to get appointment set). He is limping and having a rough time picking himself up. He is also having a flair of his prostatitis. Lots of vets can be a little reluctant on seeing GSD they don't know so I am happy to have done the work to get him to be okay with being handled all over.

Anyway bottom line is clearly don't pet (or in anyway reward growling). Work on having Peggy be amenable to you being able to take things from her even if it means putting your hand in her mouth to do so. I can sweep tissues out of Lily's mouth even as she is starting to swallow without worrying over being bitten. Training that took lots of swap ups that were set ups.


----------



## Mufar42

Yes I can also pull anything out of Renns mouth, never a growl. He is very good at letting me do whatever I wanted to do. LOL I guess I always just did it without hesitation and its like what you again. ok. I hope Peeves gets to see the doctor and will be fine.


----------



## lily cd re

Mufar thanks we have an appointment set up for 3:20 PM for Peeves. I just wish he wasn't going to have to go into the clinic that he has never been to with people he has never met. He is a nice boy though so hopefully he will do just fine.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mufar42 said:


> LOL just saw this though admittently didn't read thru all the posts so I hope it came thru . LOL Renn is notorious for gulping down socks. Everyone wears those no show or little show sock in their tennis shoes and he loves them. I always found them after he threw up as I didn't realize at first he was even finding them. So everyone has those mesh laundry bags and its the house rule all socks go in. Well they sometimes do. We hadn't had an incident for months and last week I saw him with two socks chewing away. I stayed very calm and before he gulped them down I grabbed them. I noticed the heel of one was missing. Took three or 4 days and it came thru. The last sock he ate I think stayed for like 4 weeks and that is the one where I had all the vet bills because after he threw it up he wasn't acting right and I thought well maybe there are more things. Luckily the scan showed there was not. Hope all is well.


This is actually comforting, as it's now day 3 with no scrunchie. Argh!

The original post was from about 5 months ago, I think. You'd _think_ I'd have immediately switched to a no-scrunchie household. But nope. There were two more incidents in rapid succession, followed by a long lull. And then Monday she threw one up I didn't even know was missing, and guarded it before gulping it right back down. 

Scrunchie watch continues.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

lily cd re said:


> Mufar thanks we have an appointment set up for 3:20 PM for Peeves. I just wish he wasn't going to have to go into the clinic that he has never been to with people he has never met. He is a nice boy though so hopefully he will do just fine.


That's stressful. Will be beaming up some soothing vibes for you both, hoping the outcome is a good one.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Success! The scrunchie came up WITH a plain fabric covered hair elastic. That's a new one. She's never shown any interest in them before. 

Now someone's looking a little subdued:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Reflecting on her misdeeds:


----------



## lily cd re

She does look a bit guilty doesn't she? Although we know she probably really isn't since I doubt she associates the ingestion with the reappearance.

We just got back from the vet and ate the takeout we brought home (we are both a little tired of home cooking). We got meloxicam which we needed a refill of and have used for years essentially as the doggie equivalent of advil so he should get some inflammation relief. Peeves also got his slightly overdue rabies boost and a heartworm test, Sentinel and a Seresto collar for him. Our regular vet is essentially closed at the moment although they are in the office and answering the phone. They faxed his chart to the emergency vet for me. I will actually have to do the same for the poodles who also need rabies and the other things done too. I will set up appointments for them for next week.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Catherine - so sorry to hear about Peeves - have my fingers crossed for him.

Peggy I loved the picture of Peggy reflecting. Hmmm.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

lily cd re said:


> She does look a bit guilty doesn't she? Although we know she probably really isn't since I doubt she associates the ingestion with the reappearance.


She definitely doesn't, and was in fact quite disappointed when I guided her away from the disgusting pool of vomit. 😂 I didn't even give her a chance to guard it. Just hustled her away while babbling on about getting some cheese in the kitchen and icky icky poor Peggy let's go.... We then walked around inside, practising our heel with string cheese, and she didn't so much as glance at the scrunchie.



lily cd re said:


> We just got back from the vet and ate the takeout we brought home (we are both a little tired of home cooking). We got meloxicam which we needed a refill of and have used for years essentially as the doggie equivalent of advil so he should get some inflammation relief. Peeves also got his slightly overdue rabies boost and a heartworm test, Sentinel and a Seresto collar for him. Our regular vet is essentially closed at the moment although they are in the office and answering the phone. They faxed his chart to the emergency vet for me. I will actually have to do the same for the poodles who also need rabies and the other things done too. I will set up appointments for them for next week.


I've been fantasizing about takeout lately. It's time to treat ourselves, I think.

That's a shame your regular vet isn't open, but good of them to still make themselves available by phone. What an ordeal this all is. I hope Peeves is a little more comfortable now.


----------



## lily cd re

And I gotta tell you it wasn't even classy takeout. DQ ice cream treats and KFC, but it was good! The owner at our regular vet had a really horrible case of Lyme disease about 2 years ago and he is in his 60s so I think he needs to be extra careful for himself. I think they need to keep connected to their core clients though to get back up and running when they can. It could be easy for me to move to this practice that we took Peeves to today. It is much closer to us and they make appointments 7 days a week. The doctors are good and they have 24/7 emergency services, but I love our regular vet. He is a poodle person and I have known him for about 30 years. His employees really stick with him and one of his techs is a former student of mine.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I'm lucky we don't have a KFC here, because I'd be running out for a second dinner right now! That sounds like perfect comfort food. 

When I was a teenager, I travelled with a group to Oxford to do a summer theatre program, and we were all so homesick and disoriented when we arrived that we headed straight to Burger King.

Your vet sounds like a good one. Definitely not one I'd give up. But it's nice that you have an alternative to use in a pinch. We have no emergency vet services on the peninsula.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Ugh. This morning she guarded a clump of grass she picked up on our morning walk. Until now I've understood. But this is new. It felt very random and I did NOT like it. Usually she drops found items easily when asked, or always leaves them on the porch before we come inside. This time she looked terrified on the porch: tail flat (which I've never seen her do) and hunched over.

I left her outside and brought out some cheese, but I must have pushed it by offering it to her with an extended hand rather than tossing it, because her growl escalated into a snarl, and for the first time I felt like she might bite me. I tried saying no softly but firmly (not part of the game plan, but figured it was worth a shot) and this elicited another snarl.

Definitely not feeling the Peggy love right now.

I ended up letting her take the grass away and then alternate between eating bites of it and coming to me for cheese. The moment the last bit of grass was gone, her whole body relaxed and she looked like herself again. I know this is basic dog behaviour stuff, but it was creepy to watch. Definitely hit home just how serious these guarding episodes feel for her. She can't just "snap out of it." It's like it's life or death.

Feeling out of my depth. Will send an email to our trainer, who I'm missing very much these days.


----------



## kontiki

Letting her eat a bite of grass, then feeding her cheese after each bite was rewarding her. Do you want this behavior to escalate?


----------



## PeggyTheParti

kontiki said:


> Letting her eat a bite of grass, then feeding her cheese after each bite was rewarding her. Do you want this behavior to escalate?


Of course not. What would you have done instead? Like I said, I feel out of my depth here. I welcome any helpful advice.

I didn't feel I was rewarding the guarding, as I wasn't giving her the cheese unless she came to me. I thought I was rewarding her for walking away from the item.


----------



## kontiki

I have rewarded him for picking things up and putting them in my hand. I then reward him and dispose of the item, then reward him again. 

I trained him to even give me his bones when he was a puppy. Then I would pet and praise him, ask him to sit, and then give him back his bone again for the reward. Or if it had gotten too small and I didn't want him to choke on it, I would reward him with something else, dispose of the bone, then reward him with play, like tug with a rope.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

kontiki said:


> I have rewarded him for picking things up and putting them in my hand. I then reward him and dispose of the item, then reward him again.
> 
> I trained him to even give me his bones when he was a puppy. Then I would pet and praise him, ask him to sit, and then give him back his bone again for the reward. Or if it had gotten too small and I didn't want him to choke on it, I would reward him with something else, dispose of the bone, then reward him with play, like tug with a rope.


We do lots of trading, and Peggy will offer me toys and even objects she finds. She brings me her yak cheese to hold for her while she chews, and did the same with bully sticks (before I stopped getting them for her because of the smell).

But obviously something makes her feel differently about some items. She's picked up loads of random things on our property before with no issue, but she would _not_ have put that grass in my hand, no way. And when I got close, she seriously told me to back off.

My husband did make her drop that same clump of grass the night before on their evening walk, and didn't have anything to reward her with. I can only assume that experience stuck with her?

So yes, I can continue practising trades. I can even take that back to square one. But when something triggers that urge to guard, I need a game plan. 

Maybe I should have just walked away? Because I agree that right now _our_ response is escalating _her_ response. This is her fourth serious guarding episode in about four months, and the first time I thought she was close to biting.

I've raised and cared for multiple dogs, and have never encountered this before. Like you describe, I could take anything from them, even a bone. Never thought twice about it. Maybe my husband is the trigger? Or maybe it's genetic? I don't know.


----------



## moubre01

So glad Peggy got that scrunchie up! Stella’s weakness has always been socks. She always chewed them when she found one so when she actually threw one up it was a big shock. I try my best to keep them out of reach but no one is perfect and it happens sometimes. I can’t give any advice on the guarding. I haven’t had to deal with that with her yet (hopefully I never have to). Hope you find something that helps Peggy understand that it is a no no! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dianaleez

How's Pretty Pretty Peggy Sue? Still snacking?

I was up at 1 AM reading this thread because - you guessed it! - Normie swallowed a plastic band-aid tab.

Thanks to your posts I have a better idea of a timeline and outcome. 

He swallows as soon as anyone looks at him. I wonder how much has gone through that I don't know about. At least no tank tops to my knowledge. darn dog


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Dianaleez said:


> How's Pretty Pretty Peggy Sue? Still snacking?
> 
> I was up at 1 AM reading this thread because - you guessed it! - Normie swallowed a plastic band-aid tab.
> 
> Thanks to your posts I have a better idea of a timeline and outcome.
> 
> He swallows as soon as anyone looks at him. I wonder how much has gone through that I don't know about. At least no tank tops to my knowledge. darn dog


Lol! I can relate so much to frantically scouring Poodle Forum late at night. Aren't we so lucky to have each other?

I also wonder how much our dogs ingest without our knowledge. That's why I'm 24/7 on the lookout for any signs of blockages, and I have a big note about this on the instructions I leave for petsitters.

I'd say that Peggy's not been doing much illicit munching lately, but really...who knows?

The only "uh oh" she's ever pooped out was what appeared to be a wet wipe. Everything else comes out the other way.

I'll be hoping Normie's "snack" appears soon.

Something I've learned is to not make a big deal out of stolen items. Not sure about Normie, but this is 100% what caused Peggy to start gulping them down. Now I calmly walk away and start rustling around in the treat jar. Then all it takes is a casual toss of a few really tasty things to get her interested. By the third or fourth, I'll start tossing them far away, so I'm left standing between her and the no-no item. Then I grab it and offer it to her with one hand, while offering a super yummy treat with the other. She always takes the treat, at which point I make a big fuss and give her a bunch more.

This is our current method and I have no idea if it's a good one for any dog but ours. But eliminating our sense of urgency seems to have eliminated hers....at least for now. We'll see what tomorrow brings. 

Keep us posted on Normie!


----------



## Dianaleez

We've gone from 'oh no, Normie threw up!' to 'thank goodness, he threw up!'


----------



## Rose n Poos

Well done Normie!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Good boy, Normie! Always such a relief.


----------



## kontiki

Oh dear, this really is worrisome. My neighbors had a standard poodle that keept eating things out of the laundry. They actually lost her when she ate a bra. She was only 3.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

kontiki said:


> Oh dear, this really is worrisome. My neighbors had a standard poodle that keept eating things out of the laundry. They actually lost her when she ate a bra. She was only 3.


One of Peggy's playmates has a thing for bras! And a retriever in her puppy class had a belly full of rocks and required emergency surgery. I've actually not heard from his owner recently. The poor dog ended up having a horrible reaction to over-medication, and went into a state of psychosis. Really hope he's doing okay. He was such a gorgeous lover of a dog.


----------



## Topper

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, MF! I've got a can of pumpkin right here.
> 
> She's been obsessed with my scrunchies since we brought her home, but usually just taunts me with them, hoping I'll chase her. (I always refuse.)
> 
> Well! Tonight she went through the motions of offering it to me, then abruptly appeared to change her mind, looked me right in the eye, and began gulping that thing down! I had to choose between launching myself at her (and probably sending her galloping away) or scrambling for something more exciting to tempt her with.
> 
> I chose option B, which I guess was the wrong choice! Because within seconds that scrunchie was g-o-n-e.
> 
> Really hoping we don't have to go the surgical route.
> 
> A Chesapeake Bay Retriever from our puppy class just had to have rocks removed from his intestines. Poor little guy.


Same thing happened to me yesterday. I was reading your post and was laughing exacted same thing. Im waiting for him to poop it out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Topper said:


> Same thing happened to me yesterday. I was reading your post and was laughing exacted same thing. Im waiting for him to poop it out.


Ahhhhh yes.... The scrunchie woes are real. Hard to know whether to laugh or cry!

Luckily, Peggy vomited all of hers up, but it sometimes took a while. Familiarize yourself with the symptoms of intestinal obstruction, if you’ve not already, just so you know what to look out for. Even better, have a chat with your vet and make sure you have a plan in place in case of emergency (including after hours).


----------



## TheoFrio

So happy things worked out with Peggy!

I'm reading so many threads trying to ease my mind. My Theo decided to swallow a scrunchie yesterday! I thought we were past the swallowing of items. We've gone through socks before, and pieces of toys. He is 1.5 now and decided he would swallow a scrunchie. Praying he throws it up soon /: I didn't induce vomiting because I worried it would get stuck on the way up.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I


TheoFrio said:


> So happy things worked out with Peggy!
> 
> I'm reading so many threads trying to ease my mind. My Theo decided to swallow a scrunchie yesterday! I thought we were past the swallowing of items. We've gone through socks before, and pieces of toys. He is 1.5 now and decided he would swallow a scrunchie. Praying he throws it up soon /: I didn't induce vomiting because I worried it would get stuck on the way up.


If its still within 2-3 hours, I'd induce. The path out the mouth is generally unobstructed. The other way is very challenging. IMO.
Note: Call your vet for proper advice, I'm not certain of this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

TheoFrio said:


> So happy things worked out with Peggy!
> 
> I'm reading so many threads trying to ease my mind. My Theo decided to swallow a scrunchie yesterday! I thought we were past the swallowing of items. We've gone through socks before, and pieces of toys. He is 1.5 now and decided he would swallow a scrunchie. Praying he throws it up soon /: I didn't induce vomiting because I worried it would get stuck on the way up.


I will be hoping for a positive update! The wait can be so stressful.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

P.S. I’m stressed just seeing this thread title again!


----------



## TheoFrio

PeggyTheParti said:


> P.S. I’m stressed just seeing this thread title again!


Sorry 😅 yeah, probably not the fondest memories 🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti

TheoFrio said:


> Sorry 😅 yeah, probably not the fondest memories 🤣


Gets the adrenaline pumping, that’s for sure!  Our house is still a strictly no-scrunchie zone, but I’ve taught her to bring me any socks she finds.










Maybe someday I’ll be brave enough to try with scrunchies.

Is Theo eating and pooping fine? Peggy ate a little scrap of something on a walk last week and we’ve yet to see it. Hoping it secretly hitched a ride out in a poop.


----------



## TheoFrio

PeggyTheParti said:


> Gets the adrenaline pumping, that’s for sure!  Our house is still a strictly no-scrunchie zone, but I’ve taught her to bring me any socks she finds.
> 
> View attachment 486269
> 
> 
> Maybe someday I’ll be brave enough to try with scrunchies.
> 
> Is Theo eating and pooping fine? Peggy ate a little scrap of something on a walk last week and we’ve yet to see it. Hoping it secretly hitched a ride out in a poop.


I'm definitely throwing away all scrunchies now! Thankfully Theo threw up the scrunchie today!! He had been acting completely normal since the incident. Still, so nerve wrecking!! 
Whew !!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

TheoFrio said:


> I'm definitely throwing away all scrunchies now! Thankfully Theo threw up the scrunchie today!! He had been acting completely normal since the incident. Still, so nerve wrecking!!
> Whew !!!


Good boy, Theo!


----------

